# CALENDAR PHOTO SUBMISSION



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*THANK-YOU FOR YOUR INTEREST IN THE 2010 HAVANESE FORUM CALENDAR!*

*Criteria:*
High resolution files only!
.JPG file format
No blury or fuzzy shots please!
Non-copy righted material only! (Do not send pictures of havanese dogs that are not yours!)

*Please send in Photos that involve:*
The 4 seasons (fall, winter, spring, summer)
All major holidays (Valentines, halloween, All winter time holidays, and not just Chistmas)
Anything that is cute! (every picture eh? lol)

*Please email your photos to:*
*[email protected]*

Lets try and make this the best Havanese Forum Calendar yet!! 

PS - Please send by June 30, 2009, as we want to get them ready for Chicago!

Thats basically it! 

Send away!

---------------------------------------------------

ATTENTION!!

For anyone that has already reserved a 2010 Calendar Birthday Date Square for that special hav, please click below to pay by PayPal.

For anyone who would like to have their Hav's bday announcement in the calnedar, click below! 

*CLICK HERE*

Thanks everyone!

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ryan, can you tell me how to send photos to this address? Do I just make an e-mail and attach the photo? I think it would be fun to try, just in case...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sheri,

Yep... just a regular email with your pictures attached!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, need to get the link to this thread posted on a banner on the front page. Melissa? Dawna? anyone?


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Look out for me a my angels...they are on the way in cyberspace


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I am affraid I have done some mail bombing...I just hope I did it right...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Karin,

All emails received! Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Ok, need to get the link to this thread posted on a banner on the front page. Melissa? Dawna? anyone?


I can not do that Ryan....I think this is just a thing where you may just have to bump it up all the time.

Welcome to the new forum where you can hardly wade through all the new threads and polls started daily...ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll have to try and get in touch with Melissa so she can do it. So far we only have 60 pictures submitted in about 22 hours time period. 

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

This year we will also be selling date squares for personal use (a nominal fee). Such as Birthday announcements. Also for sale are the extra squares in the months that go unused (where there are no actual dates). Here you could create your own little message or shout-out (for example.. In December you could buy a couple unused squares to wish everyone a merry Xmas, or what have you). 

This will help to generate some extra income for the upkeep of the forum and if we wish to donate any to HRI or any other worthy cause.

I will create a mock up page to show what this would all look like.

Thanks guys!

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cool! I'll be looking forward to the mock-up page example.

(Are you being sarcastic about "only 60 photos sent in a 22 hour time frame?!) You are going to be drowning in photos! :jaw: Good luck!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

This may be a silly question since I am a such a rookie photographer and even worse at doing anything past downloading them...should we crop them, or will they be cropped if chosen? Can we zip the file to send the photos?

Beverly


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Bev,

You don't need to do anything to the photos. All cropping and any minor touch-ups will be done here! No need to zip anything, as its easier for me to copy all the pics directly from the email attachments.

Send away!
Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Perhaps someone (monitor) can place a sticky note on this thread, so that it stays on the top until June 30th anyways. I would love to see my Baloo in the calendar...but I am not a good photographer. I am going to try though


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ryan,
For those of us that don't read every thread, it would be helpful to know where the proceeds will be going and other details too. Who is putting this together? Do photo releases need to be included?

Kathy



Beamer said:


> Started a new thread for submitting your photos.
> 
> Ant questions or comments? Post them here!
> 
> ...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Kathy,

I'm waiting for Melissa to get back to me about creating a banner on the front page of the forum that will lead to the criteria page.

As of right now, we do not have a charity lined up, but we would like ot find one to donate something to! Preferbly Havanese realted. I would like to do HRI, but not sure if that will work out, given the situation last year.

As for picture releases, here is a quick 'legal note':

All photos submitted for the havanese calendar remain the property and copyright of the creator. The creator acknowledges that any photo's taken are their own property and they hold full copyrights to said images. The creator of any photos submitted provides to the producers of the havanense calendar the full right to use and reproduce the said photos for the sole purpose of the havanese calendar and any marketing or promotional materials for the said calendar. No photos submitted will be used for any other purposes without the express written consent of the creator.

I will add all this to the link Melissa creates for us....

Ryan​


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh I thought any proceeds went towards helping with the forum fees, like server charges etc. Charity sounds good though.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, if you will be editing the images, which I'm sure you'll have to do at times, you should add that to the disclaimer as well. Just to cover all your bases.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a suggestion for the proceeds--

Because we already give a quilt to rescue,how about we use the proceeds to actually purchase supplies for rescue dogs? Like we have did for Laurie. The president of HRI Jane Hohne is a very sweet and kind person through the interactions I have had with her and she is very appreciative of the help we give as a forum. We could contact her when the time comes and know where to send the items we purchased. From my understanding,Laurie is the east coast coordinator for items needed when rescue dogs come in....such as belly bands,leashes,blankets,toys,harnesses etc. We could find out through Jane or even Laurie who the west coast person is,who the midwest person is etc. That way they would have the items needed when all these dogs come in. For me personally-----as many or most of you know---I don't mind making the belly bands but sometimes find it difficult to purchase the supplies needed to make them(velcro etc.). I am sure others find themselves in this situation at times too. It isn't we don't want to,or have the ability to,just don't have the funds to. I think this calendar could be a huge opportunity to actually place items in fosters hands rather then giving money to someone. You see what I mean?

Of course---I think this is critical to decide what the proceeds will go to right up front so people know.

It is up to you all to decide---


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beamer said:


> So far we only have 60 pictures submitted in about 22 hours time period.
> 
> Ryan


Ryan--how many photos do you actually plan on using? Can you give us an idea? Is your format planning on using how many per month?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Julie,

No idea how many pictures I will actually end up using. But, the ones used will have to be really creative and meet the criteria outlined in the first post. That being said, I would like to get as many members havs in as possible.

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hey Ryan,

I sent in a few photos, hope they arrive.

Thanks,


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Ann!

Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I think that's a great idea Julie! :angel:

I'm so excited about "Hav"ing our calendar out for the Nationals to give it more exposure. I have shown it to other Hav owners threw a breeder friend and of course they've loved it and have wanted to know about sales for the '10 edition. Now they will be able to see it for themselves in Chicago! Them and lots of other Hav owners, which will only raise more money for rescue, and that's what it's all about!:tea:

Thanks so much to everyone who will be helping!
Beverly


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Bev, Your photos were pretty good! I have my eye on one of them for sure!

Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well thank you very much Ryan! :yo:

I bet it's really fun seeing all the pictures!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ryan-
Have you decided where the money proceeds go to yet?

Have you heard from Leeann?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Julie,

I have not spoken to Leeann yet. I will msg her now.

Another thought of where the proceeds could go is the HCA. I do not want to be the one to decide though. We should maybe put a vote to it.

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I will try and get some pictures in, I just need to go thru my pictures taken this year and pick my favorites 

Ryan- I like the idea of HCA just to switch it up as well especially since we are trying to sell it at HCA National Specialty too. Without them, none of us would get to meet at National 

So as to the date buying. Could I do something like buy 1/27 and put Happy Birthday Dora? (If that is the case I want 12/11 too!!!)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Ryan~ How cool of you to help out and do this  I just sent a few of my favorites, I was hoping to get some really stellar shots this year with all the darned photo equipment I've been buying everytime I get some change in my pocket, ...I did a few shoots of Gucci that turned out good so I sent you my faves out of those.

Is the forum having a booth to sell these?

How Ironic! MY DH just called me to tell me he booked the flight to nationals, we'll be there Thursday morning around 10 and leave Sunday around 10 (am for both!)
WOO!! I'm more excited about Nationals than I am our trip to Myrtle beach in a few weeks! LOL

Anyhoo..you should have 3 emails from me (I split them up because they were so big! Crap.I think a few of them are RAW.

~Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Kara,

Raw files are fine. I'll see them when I get home, as I cannot access outside email accounts here at work! 

Thanks for the submission!
Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda,

Yes, thats the idea! Possibly add a small photo to the square to... just not sure as some people actually like writing on the calendars. So might have to just stick to text. but Pictures can be added to the non used squares!

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan, just sent you three emails.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Rescue sent me one of their calendars and they have pictures in the days of the week. Though I understand the reasoning,it does totally SUCK because you can not write anything in the box...no room.

The text is a great idea!:thumb:

I like your HCA idea too.:thumb:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree, I use my HF calendar for dog activities cause I am horrible about forgetting and overplanning them as well as myself. Wait so I could buy all the empty boxes and get my pups on every month  hehehe!

I think the proceeds for HCA helps rescue too- health testing, improving the breed, hav research, etc.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, I'm not sure how easy it will be for me to send you images as my email's maximum attachment size is 20MB and my images are 11MB each at their original size. Resizing each image so it's smaller is easy on my Mac attachments but it cuts down the pictures to 1280x851 (from the original 4288x2848), which I'm not sure is enough for your 4MP requirement above. Can I just send you the 1280x851 images and if you find ones you like and want to have bigger I can send you the larger high-res files? Or would the 1280x851 be enough?

Thanks for doing this, btw!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Umm, ooops, I guess I didn't pay attention to the 4 MP part. Just disregard mine if they don't work for you, sorry.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina,
The 1280x851 should be ok, if not, I'll just ask you for the larger one!

Maryam,
I'll let you know if your picture size is ok when I get home.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan, I plan on sending a few, and if you find some you like, I can send them larger as well.

Just FYI - My supply closet is in need of harnesses, Medium and small! Please do consider HRI supplies for some of the proceeds!!

Laurie


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

bumpity bump


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bump2::bump2:

****Attention Everyone****Please try to keep this thread on top if you can......

This is an important thread for those wanting to submit photos for the chance to have it in the new calendar. Pay attention to the deadline and get them in!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie or anyone......

any luck in getting contact with Melisssa?? I cannot seem to track her down!?

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Date squares? Did someone say date squares?? YYuuummmmmmm!!!! :biggrin1:

I have no problem using profits of the sale of calendars for either HCA, HRI or to help with costs for running this forum. 

One suggestion, Ryan.... Would it be possible to have some text under each page/photos with the dogs' names? No need to write the owners' names, but if the dogs' names are on their page, we can at least figure out who they are. I keep forgetting!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would LOVE to buy a birthday square!!!  Are they for people too? Maybe I'll buy my DH one! haha.

He'd find it funny to be amongst the dogs in a sea of birthday wishes.

ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sure, Bday squares are for anyone! 

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

marjrc said:


> One suggestion, Ryan.... Would it be possible to have some text under each page/photos with the dogs' names? No need to write the owners' names, but if the dogs' names are on their page, we can at least figure out who they are. I keep forgetting!


Yes, yes, Please could you have the dog names by/on their photo?! That would be wonderful!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So how do we buy birthday squares?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm still waiting on Melissa to see whats going on in regards to actually accepting the payments, like she did last. If she is ok with using her old system, we can setup different items to buy.. such as bday squares, unsused calendar squares, etc...

I'm going to edit the first post in this thread to include all info, and hopefully Melissa can get a link up to that page soon!

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

So do we hold off on signing up for date squares and extra empty picture squares for now? :ear:

Ohhh Melissaaa, where are you? Fly fishing in the Yellowstone possibly?

Beverly


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Bev,

Yeah, i need to talk to Melissa before we can go ahead and do these 'fun' things.. lol
Not many pictures have really been submitted though... I hope its not because Melissa is not doing it this year??? hmmmmmmmm

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ryan, I plan to submit some photos soon - by the deadline. It's on my list. Right now is the end of the school year so it is a crazy time, so maybe that is why you haven't gotten too many submissions yet? 

Thanks for doing this. You are a brave man!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I think it is wonderful that you are taking on this huge challenge, and, as Jane says above, BRAVE! I'm really excited about the results to come!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I think it's great too, and we have such an opportunity to raise more money (for someone!) having them available earlier.

It might also be because people aren't used to having their pictures ready this early.

I think if we can keep it on the top of the threads, it will sure help!

Spread the word! :gossip:

Beverly


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:bump: Thanks for doing this Ryan!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have any new ones Ryan----can old ones work?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't see why not, Julie. I submitted some older ones from last Fall. You could also send puppy pictures.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Sent some more pics...had way too much fun in Paint-shop-Pro...hmmm, If none of Sophie's make the cut, I could probably design my own Sophie-Through-the Seasons calendar


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

marjrc said:


> I don't see why not, Julie. I submitted some older ones from last Fall. You could also send puppy pictures.


You read my mind!:tea:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Send any sort of Havanese pics you want! It does not matter if they are older or new! Seasonal.. posed..actions.. anything!!!!!!!!!11 :d

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh well then...ryan, you will getting another e-mail from me with more of favs through the years.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ryan, this is great, I just caught this thread. I've never submitted photos before but will try to get you some. 

Thanks for doing this, I was kidding at first but I'm very glad you took the opportunity.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

bump, bump, bump.....back to the top!!

Will be sending some pictures tonight!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Question? will the new Calendar be for 2010 even though you are trying to get it ready for august? Will this be the official forum calendar...with MM's blessing? 

I do totally applaud you Ryan for taking this on and relieving Melissa of the burden.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Dale-You should send all 3 of your signature photos! 

I always love everyone's pics, it's so cool to see the dogs.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hey Ryan-

My husband e-mailed you some questions about sizes of photos, etc. His name is Gavin Adams and he thinks he sent it over the weekend or on Monday. Did you get it?

Thanks!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I plan on submitting some photos too. It's on my list as well. We have lots of year end school activities going on here too.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy,

Yeah, this is for 2010. Better early than late! 
After it's debut in Chicago, we will start the online sales in September.

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ann,

I just responded to your husband's email. Sorry, I flew right over it as I was so busy copy all the pictures to my PC.
Sorry!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Ann,
> 
> I just responded to your husband's email. Sorry, I flew right over it as I was so busy copy all the pictures to my PC.
> Sorry!
> ...


Thanks Ryan, no worries!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I sent a few photos too. Every year when it comes to submission time, I realize how bad of a photographer I am (compared to my husband) and how I need to take pictures when we first get some where and not after the dogs have rolled around, got wet, etc.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I just sent two e-mails with some photos...hope they went through alright. :becky:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Hmmmm....my e-mails aren't getting through....any chance the mailbox is full Ryan?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Pat,

No, I do not think it's possible to be full.. lol
Maybe your emails are to large? Are they over 20MB? (there might be a limit in your outgoing or my incoming server)

Do you have the correct email address??

havanese.calendar*AT*rogers.com
AT = @

Ryan


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

[email protected]

I have been posting to that adress a few times...

Now I just hope...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just sent you a couple more Ryan! It must be so fun to see all these pictures!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> No, I do not think it's possible to be full.. lol
> Maybe your emails are to large? Are they over 20MB? (there might be a limit in your outgoing or my incoming server)
> ...


yup...something up with my sending them in large format....hopefully you receive them now.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

:bump:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, I hope you are sending that picture of all 3 in your signature!!

Oh shoot. I just realized Belle isn't a Hav.  I think of her as one of the gang so it didn't even occur to me until a few seconds after I posted! lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That shouldn't matter since she's surrounded by Hav's!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

It's ok, I'll just put a black dot over her face! 

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

lmao... devil horns on her! I still have to take it and blow it up to replace my old favorite photo of them- the one on our way from California where it was 120F. Actually Belle was good today and Dora is my least favorite today (can you believe that!) as she kept getting into the new top soil and would not get out. She thought as long as she jumped from the porch into it, I wouldn't notice. Now I have sticks and rope all over the gardens. There goes the pretty backyard...

I took some photos today but I left in manual... doh! Maybe we will try and get some more tomorrow.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

hi is there a limit of how many pictures u can submit?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Elizabeth,

No limit! Send as much as you like!

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I think I got a few good (or I should say funny) ones today. Will try to send them by tomorrow evening.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Amanda, is that the one by the route 66 sign? Or am I making that up in my head? The one where they are all sitting so perfectly on the rustic bench? I heart that picture!

Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't see why Belle can't be in the calendar! She is a forum LEGEND!

I vote yes...No black ink over Belle, Ryan..hmph!

lol

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

LOL! I don't think Belle should be in the calendar but thanks guys- after having a dog with so much personality, I couldn't imagine not having her. But my reasoning-she isn't a hav and I have so many maltese things... they way out number my Havanese collection. To be honest, I have more shih tzu things from family and friends thinking they are getting me a hav collectible but it is a shih tzu and I don't want to say anything 

Bev- yes. That was actually taken with my BB which is shocking how nice it turned out. It was on our drive here and I stopped to use the restroom and it was 120F and the dogs walked around and about crashed hence they all stayed in position and appear to be smiling. They were probably thinking about the AC! My current signature is my favorite right now as that is what they honestly look like whenever we go for a walk. Everyone at the edge of where I put them waiting for the okay-you can really see Belle's anticipation but finally she looks happy v. every other photo where she looks like she wants to kill me.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ryan-I just sent a link to some photos my husband took. I hope it can be opened ok.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Guys, I'm being sent quite a few low resolution pictures. 

PLEASE ONLY SEND HIGH RES!!! At least taken with a 4MP camera... if the file is only 50k big then its not high res! The file size should be close to a megabyte or way more!

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Guys, I'm being sent quite a few low resolution pictures.
> 
> PLEASE ONLY SEND HIGH RES!!! At least taken with a 4MP camera... if the file is only 50k big then its not high res! The file size should be close to a megabyte or way more!
> 
> ...


Ryan,
I don't get this---aren't most cameras more then 4mp? My camera sucks and even it has more mp then that! ound:
Do you not want them reduced and easier to send in email? You want them full size? Is that what you mean?

I haven't sent any,but I am thinking about it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I know, Ryan. I'm sorry mine are only 1 meg. I'm not sure why that is, as the pictures I take are using the best quality and it says 6 mp. What the ? I agree that you'll be needing very high res. photos, but thought I'd try with the ones I sent. I haven't resized any of them, so not sure why they're so low.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

1MB should be fine as no one picture will be taking up a full page, but some people are sending pictures that are 20k or 100k or around that.. Thats WAY TO SMALL, it will look like crap when printed.

Julie, Yes I want the pictures in their original state. Most email servers can do atleast 20MG per email, os size is really not an issue in this day and age.. lol

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It is important. I made a video for HRI along time ago and what happened is the photos looked fine on my computer but when you put it to disk and played it on a big tv, all you saw was white megapixels and not really a dog.. yikes! It took several tries and many hours of figuring out which photos would actually look nice.

That being said, Ryan if I sent you tiny photos, I am sure I have them somewhere big- can I just send you my hard drive?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie,

You should submit some photos! Your posed pics of Quincy are really good! Do you have any interesting new ones??

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda,

I'll let you know if yours are big large enough... (hmm, that sounds kinda bad...)

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh oh...I think I sent some small ones... I don't think we can find the originals anymore. oops.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ryan, I think I had cropped Cicero's pictures....do I need to resend the orginal and you crop them?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, please send them in high res if possible!

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

So, does cropping them reduce the resolution? 

Were mine okay as far as the resolution?, or do I need to try to get new ones and not crop them?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Ryan, Have sent you quite a few photos in batches.
Hope you received them and I did not send too many!! Anna


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump::bump:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ryan,
I will try to send you a few of Quincy. I don't have any new ones as we are hiding muzzle stains :spy: and I just don't have the time to dedicate to his regimen right now.

I was thinking I had sent a few that in my mind were good quality photos to Melissa last year ,but they either were not good or Melissa just couldn't use them. I am not sure which???

You know the photo of Quincy with his handlebar stache? That one. I'll check on my computer and send you a few....but I may send them seperately due to size going out of my Kodak program.

The pixel thing though has me confused.:der:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Julie, Quincy with his fish is on the July page this year and it's soooo cute. I love that boy and his creative pics!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Only received pictures from about 30 users so far! Come on guys!! Send your pictures and lets get a wide cross section of Havanese in this years Calendar!!

Send your photos to

*[email protected]*

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Ryan, the deadline is the 30th right? You are still on my To Do list. I will be sending in hi res photos!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Do you know approx how many pics will be in this years calandar?
How will you choose which pics will be included?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Katie,

Not sure how many pictures will be included in the Calendar. 
I need photos that correspond to the months of the year really.. Summer pics... fall, winter... all the holidays.. stuff like that!

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan for those of us with extra time on our hands this weekend- is there anything you are particularly looking for???


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda,

Do you mean taking new photos or digging through old ones? If taking new ones, sure.. summertime stuff would be great! Water pictures would be good... very colorful summer colors..

If old, then I need pictures for all the major holidays! Halloween, Valentines days, ALL winter holidays and NOT just Xmas..., etc..

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan, I'm taking Pablo and my camera to Berlin, will try to take some interesting pics.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Maryam! Havs on vacation could be dedicated to a non-eventful month! 

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Or I could take a pic of him in front of the Berlin Wall and it could be put on November 9th when it fell


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Ryan, I'm taking Pablo and my camera to Berlin, will try to take some interesting pics.


Maryam have a great time!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cool, pictures of a jet-settin' Hav!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ryan,
I just sent you 7 pictures of Quince. When it went out it was 10.36 MG through my kodak program. It flashed up a warning that many email carriers or accounts do not accept anything over 5MG.

If you do not get these in their original size,please let me know and I can send in several different emails,ok?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Julie,

Nothing yet... over 10mb should be fine as I have gotten larger already. hmmmm??

Maybe just split it up into two files?


Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I sent a copy to myself,so I'll see if I get it as well.....it could be a few hours though before it arrives I'm sure. I am not sure why that is--but often times if I send photos it takes several hours for the person to get them.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ryan, I just sent some of Maryam's photos of Jackson and Pablo together. Maryam, you have the originals which may be higher res than the ones you sent me if Ryan needs them.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay Ryan--this is interesting to me anyhoo--

I received a copy of the photos I sent,so you should receive them. The thing is--I sent them in the original size as opposed to clicking the box (make all my pictures smaller for email) and the ones I received are small and do not look very good-but in my kodak program they are good quality photos. Do you know why that is?:ear:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Julie,

I got them. They seem fine to me? They are all over 300dpi 2848x2134... so they are fine.

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ryan, one of my fav photos of Lincoln is 2.4 MB (3264x2448 pixels).

Is that high resolution enough?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Jane, yeah, thats perfect!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Everyone,

I have edited the first message in this thread with updated criteria!
http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=263560&postcount=1

I hope more people start sending in photos, or the Calendar will only have a few hav's in it.. 

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

*BE SURE TO GET YOUR PHOTOS IN SOON*

**THE DEADLINE IS COMING QUICKLY**

Remember--you can't complain your hav didn't make the calendar if you don't submit the photos for Ryan to see if he can use them!ound:

:bounce:Get the photos in :bounce: We all want to see the beautiful havs month to month!:thumb:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Ryan, Kathie had asked me for permission to submit those pics and it is more than fine with me, if you'd like to use any of those!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ryan, I would have thought you'd be drowning in photos to sort through...hope bunches of folks are just waiting till closer to the deadline to send their's in.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, i have about 400 photos.. BUT from only 30+ users.. lol.. 

Julie, thanks!

Ryan


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Ryan, I sent some in last night. Did you get them?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Karen,

Will let you know when I get home from work!

Ryan


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

RYAN....I've been running crazy these days but hope to send a few pics this evening...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Karen, got the pics of your crew!! Thanks!

Diane, Send a couple when you get some time!

Thanks guys!
Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, I'm going to send you some next week (I'm moving and finding my hard drive with all the pictures in some random box isn't that easy, LOL) and some of them will be of other forum member's dogs from the NJ play dates. I hope this will help you find some other dogs as well!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Lina! Send all you can!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump::tea::bump::tea:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

:bump: hoto:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ryan, were any of the ones I sent usuable? I'm hoping my 2nd attempt was AOK?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Missy,

Yeah, the larger files are usable!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone know how many calendars sold last year?

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Come on guys! More pictures are required for the calendar!!

Where are all the people that sent in pictures last year and the year before?!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, guys..

it looks as if all the proceeds will be going to the Havanese Club of America! (HCA)

We will also be donating some calendars to the Thursday night HRI Silent Auction and the Friday night HCA Raffle.

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is wonderful Ryan!:clap2:

Is it possible you could seek out a few people for pictures? There were those photo nominated threads by Missy I believe. Can you check those out and then persue the hav owner? Just an idea. My fear is alot of the people are not seeing this because of all the new threads....IDK.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie,
Yeah, I will check out the thread...
and yeah, I'm thinking a lot of people might be missing the thread to... this would work a lot better if we had a banner up... lol

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes--I am sorry I can not do that for you. I wish I could. Seems like Missy had a couple of different threads at one time,but maybe that was 2 years? I don't know for sure.

Like Debbie for example--I wonder if she has seen it? She takes great pictures. How about Daniel? Sally? Lina I believe was sending soon......I am just trying to remember others.....hmmmm


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ryan, I contacted Diane Murphy, who has been too busy to get on the Forum lately, about sending you some photos. If everyone e-mailed their network of friends that they have addresses for, they could be directed to this thread.

Start sending e-mail to your contacts, folks!

I am really looking forward to what you come up with, Ryan. Thanks for taking this on!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*Have you submitted a photo for the calendar yet?*

I love having a havanese calendar full of pictures of all our forum fur friends and what better way to help support the Havanese Club of America.

The calendars will be sold at National this year and then available for shipping right after. Ryan has arranged for several of us to mail the calendars from the US to help save in cost and time.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leeann and all those who are helping to mail out the US one, THANKS!

Ryan, are you going to be able to label the chosen photos with the dog's name? I sure hope you can figure out how to do that.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Are we going to be able to purchase squares? If so, how do we do that?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sheri, I could put the names of the hav's, but not sure.. Right now I'm just copying all files into a folder because I do not want to know who's dog is who's (so i will not be biased in the pictures i choose) So then working backwards, it could be a nightmare matching the photos to the emails.. lol..

Hmmmmmmm....??

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ann,

I would like to start offering the bday squares for sale ASAP, but right now there is no one avaliable to make the nessasary changes to the forum to create a spot for the new calendar. I could just make up a quick external webpage and add the paypal and all that, but was kind of worried that people would not feel as comfortable as doing it directly on the forum as years past (when buying the calendars).

Not sure what to do!!

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*ITS DATE SQUARE TIME*

:cheer2:ALL NEW FEATURE OF OUR 2010 FORUM CALENDAR:cheer2:

Would you like your Neezer to have a special square dedicated to him or her in the calendar????

For a limited time and a little amount of squares, we are offering a small text dedication. We are going to have to cut this off, if we exceed to many. But I am helping to do these!

For now $
$7 for 1
$12 for 2
$16 for 3

Please email (ama0722 @ yahoo.com) or pm the date you would like and exactly what you would like written. If you don't receive a response from me within 24 hours, please follow up. But I am keeping a list and when paypal gets up, I will send you your total.

If you have any quesitons, don't hesitate to ask!

For Example:
1/27 "Happy Birthday Dora"


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm impressed with all the help everyone is willing to do to make this work. Thank you all !! I am totally swamped and know I can't come even close to helping in a productive way, so thank you again.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I could help address and mail out calendars... how would that work? be sent a bunch with addresses? get reimbursed for postage? will there be a specific mailing envelope we should use? Let me know if you need my help when the time comes.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I can help too!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

mailings- that will probably be later this fall. I think Ryan is going to concentrate on getting calendars to National and later the fall, mailing them out. But I am sure he will take help when needed


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey guys..

Thanks for all the offerings of help!
We have two options as far as mailing goes:


We mail them out the old fashion way with the help of awesome volunteers! (these would be mailed out pretty quickly I would imagine)
I could get the printing company to do a full mail out. a specific mail out date would have to be selected and they do them all in one day(that's how it works) so if you order yours Sept 1, the mail out date might not be untill a month or 2 after (depending on when we sell out, or just decide that we have reached a certain threshold)
Obviously option 2 would take the burden off everyone, but might suck in terms of waiting for your calendar to arrive after purchase.

How does everyone feel about these options?

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Whatever you decide Ryan, if I can help out in any way I'll be happy to.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Sheri, I could put the names of the hav's, but not sure.. Right now I'm just copying all files into a folder because I do not want to know who's dog is who's (so i will not be biased in the pictures i choose) So then working backwards, it could be a nightmare matching the photos to the emails.. lol..
> 
> Hmmmmmmm....??
> 
> Ryan


Yes, that makes sense. It would help you to do the picking to not have names, and since they aren't hard copies that you can just write the names on the back of, I guess there wouldn't be anyway to do that on computer.

I imagine that just gleaning the best assortment of photos is going to be pretty challenging.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I wouldn't want to be Ryan!
hoto:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*If you would like the chance of seeing your Havanese on the pages of the Havanese Forum Calendar for 2010, please submit photos to Ryan. See first post !! * :cheer2:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I wonder who's have will grace the cover of the 2010 calendar?? Thats going to be a tough one! If you want you little guy or girl on the cover, you know what to do!! 

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump::bump:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamer said:


> I wonder who's have will grace the cover of the 2010 calendar?? Thats going to be a tough one! If you want you little guy or girl on the cover, you know what to do!!
> 
> Ryan


 Monte wants to know if he can compete for the cover.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Monte wants to know if he can compete for the cover.


Monte is adorable. But isn't this a family-friendly calendar? Maybe we need a more G-rated photo for our cover? LOL!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahhahaha, what cover are we talking about here?? PlayHav? 

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Hahahhahaha, what cover are we talking about here?? PlayHav?
> 
> Ryan


Top of my list to send you is one photo I have of Lincoln making "bedroom eyes"....
just suggestive though. No exposed underbelly, haha!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

How will you pick the cover? Will it be a group vote or will you just pick the best of the best??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane said:


> Monte is adorable. But isn't this a family-friendly calendar? Maybe we need a more G-rated photo for our cover? LOL!


 Oh alright Jane but you are going to have to be the one to tell him, lord knows I have a hard time telling him no when he looks at me like this.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Oh alright Jane but you are going to have to be the one to tell him, lord knows I have a hard time telling him no when he looks at me like this.


:tape:

(I can't do it...he's too adorable...)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Angie,

In regareds to the cover, I will pick a photo that screams havanese cover! But if I cannot find a photo that is soooo amazing, then I will put it up for a vote I think.

We shall see....:decision:

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan- my vote goes or Beamer pizza cover  Monte posing like his mama is a close second!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

HAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
I almost choked on my coffee.. thanx!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Beamer said:


> Angie,
> 
> In regareds to the cover, I will pick a photo that screams havanese cover! But if I cannot find a photo that is soooo amazing, then I will put it up for a vote I think.
> 
> ...


That sounds good...dh and I are going to try for a photo session if we ever see the sun again. I am just trying to figure out where and when and if I want to do a few with props. There is a really great spot where there is a water fall, but it is hard to get to...so I need to figure out a location plan.

I already have my date square reserved, so if he isn't in the calendar at least his birthay will be  I love this idea so much, thanks to everyone who is volunteering your time to do this :cheer2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan- I just sent you the cover. The first one I sent and I think the title should be on the cover as well :decision:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda, I can't wait to see it when I get home.. lol

Angie, will be waiting for your pictures! 

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwww....... Monteeeeeeeeeeee !!!!! There you are, you cutie pie. ((smooch))


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Monte! Who could say no to that face?!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

There's no question----Quincy's stache picture screams "Cover" ound:
Cute and silly!

Although----Lincoln with his bedroom eyes,saying"come hilther my darling for lickies" is pretty awesome!



I also think that cute photo of all the hav butts is super cute...I think Leeann has one and Sally does too? I hope they submitted those.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I am just glad I don't have to choose, they are all so beautiful!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:bump: :gossip: :bump:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhhhh, oh, US for the cover.

for Hav-Hustler
View attachment 23846


OK- make nice for the Forum Calendar Boys!
View attachment 23847


I actually have a great idea for a cover-- I will PM you Ryan.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy, I love that picture of Cash and Jasper standing at the door, (the second photo! Ha!)


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

That second pic is the sweetest picture. !!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Missy-The one of them standing on their hind legs looking out the door has got to be my favorite ever!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yes it is an oldy but goody. I couldn't post the humping shot without the sweet shot after.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok guys, I'm extending the photo submission to the *5th of July!* Many people have just started to start sending in pictures! I've received some very nice ones in the past couple days!

Some things I'm lacking is:


Patriotic type pictures, Be it from the US, Canada, overseas., mars..
Newyears pictures! anyone have anything that depicts the NYE celebration?
Thanksgiving day pictures...
Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

If only the sun would come out here in Berlin, I would try taking some cool D.O.G. pics, but it's been cloudy since we arrived, yuck.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

ATTENTION!!

For anyone that has already reserved a 2010 Calendar Birthday Date Square for that special hav, please click below to pay by PayPal.

For anyone who would like to have their Hav's bday announcement in the calnedar, click below! 

*CLICK HERE*

Thanks everyone!

Ryan


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Ok guys, I'm extending the photo submission to the *5th of July!* Many people have just started to start sending in pictures! I've received some very nice ones in the past couple days!
> 
> Some things I'm lacking is:
> 
> ...


My husband has send you many pictures of Hiro.
I hope that they are allright.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Ans,

I got the pictures.. They are great!

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Wenn the calendar is finished, can we see the pictures?


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Ryan, I bought a square via paypal and Simba and Bailey's BD is January 18, 2008. Thank you!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ans, Yeah I will post some sample pages when it's all ready to go!
Colleen, No problem and thanks!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

ATTENTION!!

For anyone that has already reserved a 2010 Calendar Birthday Date Square for that special hav, please click below to pay by PayPal.

For anyone who would like to have their Hav's bday announcement in the calnedar, click below! 

*CLICK HERE*

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ryan, I just sent payment via paypal but the comment box escaped me. It was for Evye October 8 and Bentley December 22. If you need more information identifying me/payment/dogs, please let me now.

Transaction ID: 4PW647148G1450306

Also, sending some patriotic pictures with very uncooperative dogs. I will probably try again tomorrow maybe when they are pooped out.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sharlene- I have your dates on the list np


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Ryan..I sent my payment for a birthday square for June 14th..Amanda had the specific names for the birthdays of Happy, Lucky and Ricky!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Ryan, I sent one batch of pics (not that great, but thought I would send them anyways) but my battery died so I am charging it to send the next batch later this afternoon. I also sent my $7.00 for Baloo's birthday square (Sept. 12th).

Angie


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Ryan, I just sent a few pictures of the girls when they were puppies. Bella's face has tears stains in all the older ones. I also signed up for a calender square. Dec 25th for both girls. 
Thanks. 

BTW when do the calenders go on sale and where?


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

:bump2:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Ryan,

I am buying a BDay square for Gucci and sending in a Patriotic picture later this week. I bought all the stuff for a patriotic picture (actually not for this calendar, but...that'd be totally cool, too!) I just need to give her a bath and fluff her up, she's stinky from vacation!

I haven't had a secure connection to use paypal, so thanks for the extra time!

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

...... bump.......


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Ryan

Can u confirm you received my pictures?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Elizabeth,

Yeah, I received all your pictures!
Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Only 4 days left to submit photos! 

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am emailing you 7 photos right now. I had to send each in a separate email.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Jane,

Got them all! Thank-you!

Ryan


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Ryan..I sent you a picture of Ricky's graduation head shot..too funny not too submit..he is officially a therapy dog!! Hope you got it and it put a smile on your face!! It is a perfect June graduation picture I think???


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Ryan, I have sent you 3 different mails with pics ~ could you let me know if you got them since I had trouble with sending large pics. Also, I tried to send payment with the paypal link and it said it was not a secure site and wouldn't let me. We are leaving for the cabin and I'm not sure I can send from there (woods) but I will be back on Monday and figure it out. "Thanks" Dale


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Dale,

Not sure why it would not allow you to access paypal?? No one else has had any issues??
Are you using vista? Maybe you just need to tell vista that its ok and is a trusted site?

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Trish,

I got the grad picture. It's pretty blurry though.... So, I do not think I would be able to use that one. Your other submissions are pretty good though!

Ryan


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Ryan,
Did you get the last picture that I sent you? I thought you might be able to use it as either a OCT or NOV, but I wasn't sure if it was clear enough or not for you.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Heather, I got all your pics!

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Ryan did you get the ones I sent? It would have been the beginning of the week or the weekend that I sent them.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Luna,
Not 100% sure really... what email address did you send it from?

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone got any Easter type photos?? Newyears??

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Ryan,
I did talk to vista last night...loud and even used a few choice words...and she would not listen. :Cry: This morning I talked to XP and he had no problem with me using paypay. :tea: I think vista has a problem with me adding a new program to her load!!
I will try to send a July 4th picture ~ but did you get the others I sent?
Hope your holiday is fun!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, I got all your pics! Some more July 4th pics would be great!

Also, any canadians have any *CANADA DAY* pictures??? Anyone????????????

Ryan


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Ryan, Thought I would ask as well if you got my 4th of July pics I sent over the weekend?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Sharlene,
I think I did... I've been getting so many emails its hard for me to keep track!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Only 3 more days to go for photo submissions!! 

This years Calendar is going to be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ryan


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Finally realized I had a photo I could submit and sent it in this morning! 
I may have a good Easter one. I'll see...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Woooeee! I can't wait to see how this calendar shapes up. Have "fun" picking the photos, Ryan. I don't envy you the task. lol


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Joelle,

If you have something nice for Easter - send it please! I'm still needing them! High resolution please!!

Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan~ Finally paid for Tori's date square. Sorry it took so long. Amanda told me you put the link up when she was here last week but, I totally forgot. Since I don't have any decent pix to send for the calendar, I haven't been checking this thread


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Leslie,

I find it hard to belive you have no decent pics??? come onnnnnnnnnnnn... I bet Amanda has some..

edit.. actually I have just been informed that I already have a Troi picture... don't worry, all is good! 


Ryan


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

wow... with everything that has been going on, I only just found this thread in time..... I've send you I pictures of Baileys and Sierra 
Can you please confirm you've received 12 pictures?

Oh PS, I've never heard back about the 2009 calendar, I've mailed several times  Does anyone still have a spare of this years calendar?
Sierra is in it....I'd so love a copy....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Suzanne
I have two calendars but one is being used at my office, I can probably send one to you after the year is over and just keep my home copy for bragging rights and showing all those interested in Havanese!  I don't think there is anything written in it either, I'm not totally sure, but I'll give it to you when the new one goes up if you'd like, let me know!

Kara


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

I know its the 4th of July, but I just saw this thread. Is it to late to get some photos in? Thanks in advance for reply


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Suzanne,

Got all your pics.. Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

ItsMare,

The photo submission deadline is not until tomorrow, so submit away!

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Suzanne
> I have two calendars but one is being used at my office, I can probably send one to you after the year is over and just keep my home copy for bragging rights and showing all those interested in Havanese!  I don't think there is anything written in it either, I'm not totally sure, but I'll give it to you when the new one goes up if you'd like, let me know!
> 
> Kara


Thank you Kara, you're a star!
I'd love to have it after the year is over!

Ryan, excellent!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

This is your last day to submit photos guys!!

11 hours and counting! 

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

....... bump....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Leslie,
> 
> I find it hard to belive you have no decent pics??? come onnnnnnnnnnnn... I bet Amanda has some..
> 
> ...


Ryan~ You have no idea how difficult it is to get a decent, let alone good, shot of my little black blob. Just ask Amanda 

Now you've got me wondering... 1) who submitted a picture of her. 2) which picture it is. 3) how they managed to get one good enough to even submit


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie,
What about your avatar?! I love that one, and the others you took at the same time!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

A *HUGE THANKS* to all that submitted photo's for the 2010 Havanese forum Calendar!

We are still accepting Birthday announcements at this time!
http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=269097&postcount=18

The calendar will be ready for sale in Chicago starting the 19th of August!
I'm not exactly sure when I will open it up for online orders, but either during or shortly after Chicago. (or possibly even pre-sale) But need to speak to Melissa to see about taking down the old 2009 banners and getting the new stuff up!

Thanks!!

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, Ryan!!! Thank you so much for taking on this huge project and pulling it together so quickly!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

thank you, Ryan, from just a question on your first post to doing the calendar in such a short time. Your are great.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"Thank you, Ryan" for taking on a big job. I am already marking people 'done' on my Christmas list.  We all love to see the different colors and cuts of all the Havs!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Beamer said:


> Hi Luna,
> Not 100% sure really... what email address did you send it from?
> 
> Ryan


Sorry it took so long to get back to you. Busy weekend. I sent if from my havahaven.com email. I can resend if it isn't already too late. It is no biggie I will just try again next year. LOL

Did you at least get the birthday date? December 25th for Bella and Zoey?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Luna,

Yeah, got the payment for the bday square. And yes, also got the pictures!

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, Ryan and 'staff'!


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Ryan,

I just sent you a Pay Pal payment for a birthday square. I sent it before I read that you needed it in before June 30th. If I'm too late let me know if not I appreciate it.

Tony


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Tony,

I emailed you back...

To everyone that still wants to buy a bday square - It is not too late! We can pretty much accept them up to the time I send in the calendar for publishing! (first week of August)

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for putting this together Ryan, can't wait to see it and meet you in Chicago!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ann - Can't wait to meet you and all the other new people that were not in Richmond last year! The calendar should totally wreak of awesomeness! 

Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ryan,

You're a rock star.:drum:

Thank you to infinity for taking on this project!
I'm immensely grateful and just trying to imagine all the people that will get to enjoy our beautiful Hav's now thanks to your efforts!

Beverly


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ryan, I am extending my thanks and appreciation too for undertaking such a huge job in pulling it off in such a short time. :kiss:


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you Ryan!

This must have been taking a lot of time for you and I am sooooo loking forward to see the result....

Now I realy hope I can get a copy (or two) to sweden!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Karen,

Worldwide delivery! 

Ryan


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you!

I am looking forward to it


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Looking forward to getting mine at National's next month. Thanks for putting this together Ryan.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ryan...

When are we gonna get a sneak peek? eep: 

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kara, I think I will have a sneak peak up in Early August! (once its submitted to the printer and finalized!) it's coming along nicely though!

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, what an exciting teaser! I can hardly wait!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan~ _U R AWESOME!!!_


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah Ryan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tea:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Kara, I think I will have a sneak peak up in Early August! (once its submitted to the printer and finalized!) it's coming along nicely though!
> 
> Ryan[/QUOT
> 
> How exciting ... I hope Mollie and Bailey are in it!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wahooo.... now I wonder who I can ask to snag me one from nationals???????


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> wahooo.... now I wonder who I can ask to snag me one from nationals???????


hmmmm I wonder who would be willing to do that for you???


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Careful Missy, you'll wind up with 10 of them!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey everyone!

OK guys I need some help with December! I'm lacking good xmas photos which are high res!! Please sumit anything you might have!!!

[email protected]

Thanks!!!

Ryan


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I did my best for a christmas one...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

PLEASE HELP!!

Ok guys, I am still in need of some Easter photos! I have a few, but the quality/size are just not good enough for a printing press.

If anyone has any *HIGH RESOLUTION Easter* pictures, PLEASE SEND THEM TO:

[email protected]

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Ryan, with your Easter and Christmas piccies, do you really want easter eggs and christmass trees in it? Or will the season do too?

I remember sending you this one :
It breathes Spring to me  Will it pass for Easter?  Baileys has just beheaded a dandelion LOL!


I also remember sending you several high resolution snow ones.... will that do?




Anythig to get them in *grins* Do you take bribes  lol!!

Good luck with finding what you've got in mind!

edit : Oh ha! I just remembered 
How's this for christmas  The above ones you already have, so I'll just send you these two right now!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ryan, I just got back in town, I'll send you a couple tonight.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ryan, I sent the ones I had of Christmas and I will search tonight to see if I have an Easter one!

Sounds like you are working hard!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone for submitting and re-submitting extra pictures!
Yes, creating the calendar is a bit more difficult that I first had anticipated. (As Melissa had mentioned the last 2 years) The biggest issue is sorting through close to one thousand pictures and finding the best of the best, but then making sure those great shots are high enough resolution to print is another story! lol

Its all good though.. The calendar will be submitted to the printer on *August the 3rd*!

At that time I will seek out Melissa to put up the banners and order pages so it can be ordered directly from The forum, via paypal as last years was.

All pre-orders from the August 3rd to September 1st will ship the first week of September. All orders from Sept 2nd to October 1st will ship first week of October. all subsequent orders will be shipped as they come in.

More info to follow once I post the preview!

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:whoo: Can't wait to see it! Thanks for taking this on Ryan!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just remember when you send Ryan pics, if they don't look clear on your computer screen, they probably won't printed on a big calendar. I had that trouble the first time I tried to make a video.... everything was just big pixels- oops!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ryan, I can't wait to see it (and order it). Thank you for taking this on.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wooo-hoooo! Way to GO, Ryan!!! Awesome! Can't wait!

How can those of us order that don't have paypal accounts? Is it hard to set up an account? Is it really safe?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Easy to set up Sheri, just go to PayPal and it will tell you what to do. We use it all the time.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, thanks so much for doing this! I think it's awesome of you to take on this big huge project!

I have no idea what kind of calendar you're planning on making but I did want to say just based on the fact that you have been asking for a lot of holiday themed pictures that I for one would prefer a calendar with less "posed" pictures for the holidays and more pictures of our Havs living every day life. I don't personally celebrate Easter and would much prefer pictures of Havs in Spring than an Easter-themed month. I'm not at all judging or trying to tell you what to do (I'm not helping out so I have no right to do that, LOL) but just putting my opinion out there.

Thanks again for taking on such a huge project and doing it for free to boot!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Lina,

Holidays are not playing a very big part of the calendar. April (Easter) only has 1 true Easter photo. December is pretty xmas heavy, but hey.. who don't love xmas? (I'm a jew btw. lol)

And like I said before, this is more difficult that I thought! Melissa was a brave soul for doing it 2 years in a row!

I would do it again next year if everyone is happy with the outcome of this one. But maybe better for others to try, so we get a fresh perspective every year?

Ryan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ryan...now that you have done this....
Do you think it would be easier to start a thread the first of Sept "Calendar Pictures 2011" so that everyone could add pictures to it during the coming year...with no remarks or questions? Would that work for printing and make people think about taking new ones more often?
Just wondering......


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Carolina I think it is great to hear what you like or don't like. I myself like the action shot's the most.. It must be fun for Ryan to see what each person sends in and I'm sure it gives him an idea of what each person likes by the type of pictures they send but it's always good to hear others opinions also. I just told Ryan yesterday it's going to be hard to please everyone 100 % but from what I have seen he is doing a really good job of mixing it up with themed pictures, action shots and havs just being havs hanging out or playing with a toy. I really think there will be something in the calendar that will please everyone, I know I already have my favorite pages and it is not even done yet.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Ryan!

Its probably okay not to have all Easter photos anyways, some people don't celebrate it..I went through my pictures and nothing very Easter-ish, I'm sure it will be great anyways!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up for me, Ryan. I was a little afraid this would be an all-posed calendar, LOL! I'm glad we'll be getting a bit of each type instead. 

Leeann, why do you get previews and I don't? This doesn't seem fair to me!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Carolina. I got the fun job of checking that all the pictures he has used so far are not in any of the previous years calendars. Ryan is really trying to pay attention to the little details of things like that.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want a preview (look it's IWAP too)!!!! I just want to say that we would all likely do the calendar very differently from each other but Ryan is the one who stepped up to the plate. Way to go my man. I like the action shots best myself but I still love seeing 
what/who each month brings and I love being able to say ...That's Kubrick, That's Quincy, That's Gucci just to name a few. It's really fun to have a calendar filled with the pups we all know and love.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't care what photos are in it, I haven't seen a bad picture posted on here yet! They're all so cute.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok guys. sorry for asking for this so much, butt................

I NEED SOME NICE WINTER / XMAS photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HIGH RES ONLY!!! Please do not send me anything under 1.5MB

[email protected]

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

1 more request!

Anyone have a picture of a row of havanese dogs? Kind of like Katie's (Moptop havanese signature pic) ??

If so, send away!!

Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ryan- I think I may have a couple on my other computer- I will send them to you tomorrow-


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Ryan- I sent a picture to you today....did you receive it?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Got it Heather!

Nothing like a nice line up of havs!!!!!! 
If anyone else has any more of these types, we still have a couple days left to send em in!!

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great, I have a few days to get a lineup of havs!!!


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Hi Ryan. I sent you a bunch of photos of Miko and Milo from the past year, plus Momo's photos. Hopefully, it's not too late!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I also sent you pictures of Mollie and Bailey!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I got everyones photos! Thanks everyone! Got well over 1000 pictures in total and do not need anything more! The Calendar is looking quite nice if I do say so myself!

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So........... ? How are things going there, Ryan? I would imagine it's going to take quite a while to sift through all those pictures and choose!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj,

The calendar is pretty much done! I got the hardcopy proof in the mail yesterday, and I just have a bit of color correcting to do and this and that... I will send in the final file for production on Monday, and should be delivered to Chicago a few days before Nationals.

Ryan


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Did you spend all your summer on this?
I am soooo loking forward to see it...


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

So when do we get a sneak peek?
I'm dyin' here!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> So when do we get a sneak peek?
> I'm dyin' here!!


Me too!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A little blue bird told me it was submitted for printing and now is waiting on a hard copy


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Can't wait to see all the cuties!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Can't wait to see all the cuties!!!


Me too...can't wait. There are so many gorgeous, cute and precious Havs here on this forum. I am sure it will be a great calendar.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

A preview eh??? hmmmmmmmmmm... I will see what I can do once I submit the final artwork to the printer tomorrow.


Ryan


----------

